# To all regular Dubai metro users



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

hi 
i am a regular Dubai metro user as i can not move my car :car: from parking all the time in Bur Dubai.

I hold a Nol silver card since 2009 and rta is running a promotion which will be ending on 30th October 2011... 

They have launched 93 % all services online....
we need to register online in order to participate in it...

ok ... so now where have i got stuck...

I was suppose to get a reference number instantly or with in 48 hours via SMS/ email which i have not received yet... its been 10 days now... 

Our dear RTA is not able to help me as it is suppose to be a secret :tape:
and no one knows about the promotion

even if the promotion did not existed i would have personalized it as i want to use the online service...

Oh!!! :third:the prize is dh 100 upload on nol card:first: for 50 users

Who are the 50 most frequent RTA users? - Emirates 24/7 

Did anyone else tried to personalize the silver nol card? 

Please help :help: if you have been through this procedure.....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If they are giving only Dhs 100 credit each to the top 50 users of public transport since Sept 2009, then it's a disgrace! 
I would not even bother wasting time on this because I'm sure you've spent much more than that on public transport over the last 2 years.
In any case, this competition is open to ALL users, not only the Metro, it includes the public bus and the water bus. 
Good luck and hope you win  Sorry I can't help.


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Just fyi, for those who might not know: *chewing gum is not allowed in the Metro*, I found the hard way, 200dhs fine. (actually I talked my way out of the fine :clap2: but good scare!)


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

loca said:


> Just fyi, for those who might not know: *chewing gum is not allowed in the Metro*


I wonder if RTA is applying the lesson-learned from Singapore Metro...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You use the Metro because you don't want to lose your car park space?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I fairly sure he means driving in and out of Bur Dubai is a nightmare. Horrid route.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> You use the Metro because you don't want to lose your car park space?


try living in bur dubai with a car... i have many of them at home but none on my name.... 

they are making this piece of a land (bur dubai) into an island soon (the project is pass already long ago)..... may be then we will park the car in our balcony on 3rd floor 

to enter bur dubai you have to pay a toll very soon.... just like central London....

My family is settled in bur dubai since the age of Adam 
I am born in Rashid hospital, bur dubai...  (believe me at that time parking was easy)

I use Abra, Bus , Metro everything rta offers... i hold a drivers license for more than 9 years.... 

Again Does anyone of you have a silver nol... try registering it....


----------

